

Ask HN: Teeny bit of traction, what next? - andys627

This post has been put up here a few times, but never much discussion! http://blog.asmartbear.com/traction-then-what.html
======
orangethirty
It is not discussed much because its to real for startup dreamers who believe
the hype. You can't do much with $3k in "profits", much less quit your job. I
remember consulting for a company that was looking to grow. They had about $5k
in sales "profits" to split between two founders. And wanted to hire me to
take them to the "next level." With what?

Do realize something. If your company is selling just enough to get buy, but
not enough to be successful, then you should either take out a loan, get some
seed, or shut it down. Zombie companies (because they wont die) are the worst.
Well, their founders are worse, because they treat it as if by some miracle it
will grow. No. It will not. No matter how much you try and chance the copy on
the landing page. Growth requires marketing. And marketing requires money.

~~~
onlyup
So at that point it becomes a risk. Take the risk and invest in marketing and
either reap the benefits or shut down the company.

